
Ask HN: What's the largest website hosted on Digital Ocean? - mattwritescode
I was wondering what is the largest website you know of being hosted on digital ocean?<p>I am wondering if it is just small websites which use it or whether larger sites are making real use of the service.
======
garazy
If you count sub-domains on Alexa top domains here's a few big companies in
there like iStockPhoto and Debenhams -

    
    
      discover.istockphoto.com
      store.xda-developers.com
      support.sharebeast.com
      finance.debenhams.com
      poy.tsn.ca
      m.nzherald.co.nz
      blog.telmex.com
      business.un.org
      coinad.com
      status.formstack.com
      indulgy.com
      all-that-is-interesting.com
      pbh2.com
      edoqs.com
      grandascent.com
      locations.paychex.com
      pagelines.com
      danjur.com
      mrmoneymustache.com
    

We've got some historical stats for them here but we only started tracking in
January -

[https://trends.builtwith.com/hosting/Digital-
Ocean](https://trends.builtwith.com/hosting/Digital-Ocean)

Not sure if this is of any interest but this is where they are getting new
customers from (from most to least)

    
    
      Linode
      Softlayer	
      Rackspace	
      Amazon	
      GoDaddy

~~~
glazskunrukitis
SSL provider getssl.me is also hosted on Digital Ocean.

------
level09
I don't know the largest, but definitely it can handle large systems. A recent
website I deployed (afrigatenews.net) is getting around 400K hits / month I
have also other 3 website ranging from 50k - 500k+ hits a month.

I highly recommend the SSD power especially for mysql and redis performance. I
just wish they will allow separate disk scaling and add a bit more CPU power.

~~~
AznHisoka
I feel the SSD power is the least captivating feature of them. Just 20 GB of
SSD power isn't enough for most production uses. Their main selling point is
that they're cheap and you can spend just $5 for a decent server that does
tasks like crawling, sending the data to another server that stores it.

------
program
jsFiddle is the biggest according to myip.ms

[http://myip.ms/view/web_hosting/38903/Digital_Ocean_Inc.html](http://myip.ms/view/web_hosting/38903/Digital_Ocean_Inc.html)

~~~
antr
would this list include sites that use services like Cloudflare? Client IPs
would differ, making it difficult to trace back to the ISP

~~~
program
I don't think that such list could contain websites under reverse proxies.

------
h4d35
[http://www.beyonce.com](http://www.beyonce.com)
[http://getflywheel.com/](http://getflywheel.com/)

are 2 big sites (in terms of traffice) which are hosted on DigitalOcean,
afaik.

~~~
vidyesh
From the recent article related to DO's $37.2M funding [1]

 _“Flywheel built an entire WordPress hosting service on top of our cloud,”
Uretsky said. “They are running over a thousand droplets for their users. The
integration is so tight that customers can’t tell that we’re running the
service.”_

 _Another example, Beyoncé launched her new album in December. It turns out
that Beyonce.com runs on DigitalOcean. The servers handled the album launch
without breaking a sweat._

 _“We’ve seen 15 million visitors within the first 24 hours. She’s been pretty
happy with the service,” Uretsky said._

[1][http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/06/digitalocean-
raises-37-mill...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/06/digitalocean-
raises-37-million-from-andreessen-horowitz/)

------
aurumpotest
What made you ask the question? I've never heard of Digital Ocean before,
what's different about them?

~~~
mattwritescode
Digital ocean are a hosting platform. They came into the spot light a year or
two ago as offering cheap VPS hosting.

They also give you the standard setup images, scaling, etc.

I asked the question as i was on there website earlier and I had seen the
counter with the number of nodes setup so far; and thought I wonder what the
largest site is on there.

They are also on the front of hacker news today as they have just completed a
new funding round
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7353868](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7353868)

Oh and forgot they also only offer SSD disks.

~~~
nieve
Re SSD disks, as someone who's using both Digital Ocean and Ramnode: For
PostgreSQL on smallish data sets (5GB) doing Sphinx reindexes every few
minutes Digital Ocean's I/O performance is much lower than Ramnode's KVM SSD
instances. Disk benchmarks on the two gave me 5-10x in Ramnode's favor on
small instances. Digital Ocean is still pretty decent for a budget provider
and Ramnode has all the standard issues of a smaller hoster (and all the
advantages), but if I/O performance is critical to you it might be worth
taking into account. DO is much slicker, though.

------
accident
This is bryan. Networking team. You will never guess, we stick by our privacy
policy policy. They are be 1000x bigger than you

